# someone interested in adult pokemon rp?



## chiz (Sep 8, 2016)

we can discuss the details in PM's only requirement is that youd be okay playing a feral female pokemon!


----------



## chiz (Sep 23, 2016)

bump


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 23, 2016)

Im always game for pkmon. Once i get home, ill add you to discord and we can talk about it more.


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

i'd love to rp as an adult pokemon. oh boy i'd love that. getting a pokejob, raising a pokefamily, it'd be great


----------



## chiz (Oct 4, 2016)

Heebjeeb said:


> i'd love to rp as an adult pokemon. oh boy i'd love that. getting a pokejob, raising a pokefamily, it'd be great



 it isnt THAT kind of "adult" pokemon roleplay haha, but you know that of ourse. its a good joke you had there


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

who's joking? i wanna play as pikachu in an ill-fitting suit who hates his office job but loves his kids too much to give it up


----------



## chiz (Oct 5, 2016)

Heebjeeb said:


> who's joking? i wanna play as pikachu in an ill-fitting suit who hates his office job but loves his kids too much to give it up



still, its not that tyoe of rp


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 5, 2016)

chiz said:


> still, its not that tyoe of rp


Then what kind is it m80


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Then what kind is it m80


clearly not one that can measure up to adultachu


----------

